# FS / FT : Cherax Quadricarinatus Var. Blue / Blue CrayFish



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

He practically looks like this (but this is not mine) Not bothering to take a pic when they all look the same.









Eats anything~
I've had him since juvenile, a year ago. Bought him with only two claws in one leg. He was practically destroyed in a whole tank of other crayfish~ He's not your typical procambarus species (Blue crayfish that stores often sells)

Anyhow, he's molted 6 times. Healthy and active.
But needs a better owner since I'm changing everything to a planted tank.

Asking for $15 / I'm open to offers
Or trade me some livebearers =)


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

How big is this guy? I'm no expert, but is the one pictured a female? I might know someone who's interested.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Make sure if you are interested in this species that you don't mix them with North American species. North American (such as procambarus) are vectors for crayfish plague and it is fatal for Cherax.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

4 inches or so~
And yes, she's a female~
I could never find a male. been difficult for me~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump to the top~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bumpity bump~


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump~ Will trade for livebearers~


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

if I didn't have other little crustaceans she would eat, I'd take her in a heartbeat. Best of luck on the homing!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scampi said:


> if I didn't have other little crustaceans she would eat, I'd take her in a heartbeat. Best of luck on the homing!


If only you had no knowledge of these crustaceans, then I would tell you this one is a vegetarian!

Thanks for the bump!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Daily Bump!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

eternity302 said:


> If only you had no knowledge of these crustaceans, then I would tell you this one is a vegetarian!
> 
> Thanks for the bump!


Goodness, that was pretty forward..! I'll do a bit more reading, I'll let you know then..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Scampi said:


> Goodness, that was pretty forward..! I'll do a bit more reading, I'll let you know then..


He's still around! And looks pretty bored! LOL! He needs a better owner!


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

My biggest worry is water temp. I know a lot of crays don't like water that's too terribly warm. My tank sits between 30-32 constantly due to my discus.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have my tanks at 29-31 always~
Haven't experienced any problems so far~

BUMP!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

= b u m p =


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Last call!
Or he just goes to the pet store this weekend.

Will trade for livebearer =)


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

A quick Google search suggests that its an omnivore that will eat anything it can including live specimens. Sites seem to specifically mention their aggression. I would love to take this guy but I'm afraid he would require a species only tank.


----------



## DAVIS (Apr 26, 2010)

Where you located?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Richmond near Richmond Center


----------

